# Rifle Scope



## Billcollector (Oct 15, 2009)

Tasco 6 x 24 x 50mm with 1" tubes. Scope has adjustable objective, target turrets, and illuminated reticle. $150


----------



## Kevinarr (9 mo ago)

A word on this suitable rifle scope rings a bell, is that you have to take into consideration your specific needs and requirements before picking the right one for you. Riflescopes have been around for many years and have evolved significantly. The most popular scope reticle types, rifle scopes are the tactical scopes which have multiple optical zoom levels, ideal for mid to long-range shooting, and the red dot sights which are the best for short-range, fast-moving targets.









Riflescopes have been around for many years and have evolved significantly. The most popular rifle scopes are the tactical scopes which have multiple optical zoom levels, ideal for mid to long-range shooting, and the red dot sights which are the best for short-range, fast-moving targets. While rifle scopes are most commonly associated with hunters and the military, they also play an important role in the lives of law enforcement as well. This is due in part to the importance of accuracy in obtaining a desirable outcome while wielding a firearm.


----------

